# information on Bosch 1609



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

I went looking for some routers today, stopped by a pawn shop and found a few but the one I thought was interesting was a Bosch 1609, that was the number on the router but it was in a metal Bosch case and had 3 or 4 different bases with it. I don't know if it was all there as there was not any paper work or manual with it. 
Can anyone give me some information on it? If I need to I can go back and get more information. They were asking $125.00 for it and I may be able to get it for less.

Thanks in advance
Mick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mickeyt said:


> I went looking for some routers today, stopped by a pawn shop and found a few but the one I thought was interesting was a Bosch 1609, that was the number on the router but it was in a metal Bosch case and had 3 or 4 different bases with it. I don't know if it was all there as there was not any paper work or manual with it.
> Can anyone give me some information on it? If I need to I can go back and get more information. They were asking $125.00 for it and I may be able to get it for less.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Mick


the 1608/9 was replaced by the PR20PK colt...
it's a trim router and a pretty good unit at that... with all the bases you mention it's a full laminate installer's kit... you can still get the bases, belts, collets and accessories for it along w/ motor repair parts... the motors themselves, good luck w/ that
I have several and they're still going strong for about 25/30 years now IIRC...
used, 50 bucks tops...


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the 1608/9 was replaced by the PR20PK colt...
> it's a trim router and a pretty good unit at that... with all the bases you mention it's a full laminate installer's kit... you can still get the bases, belts, collets and accessories for it along w/ motor repair parts... the motors themselves, good luck w/ that
> I have several and they're still going strong for about 25/30 years now IIRC...
> used, 50 bucks tops...



Hi Stick, thanks for the information,
The router and bases with it looked like new, like they had not been used much, but if you think all of it together is only worth 50 bucks, I don't think I could get them down that for, so I guess I better pass on this one. :sad:
Thanks again for the information
Mick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mickeyt said:


> Hi Stick, thanks for the information,
> The router and bases with it looked like new, like they had not been used much, but if you think all of it together is only worth 50 bucks, I don't think I could get them down that for, so I guess I better pass on this one. :sad:
> Thanks again for the information
> Mick


I'm cheap...
new the kit was close to 200$ IIRC...
the tilt base alone is worth 45-60$
the off set base is about 55-70$

the PR20VSNK is around 175$ new and 80$ plain reconditioned...
there is a plunge base due out on the 20 sometime here soon...


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I'm cheap...
> new the kit was close to 200$ IIRC...
> the tilt base alone is worth 45-60$
> the off set base is about 55-70$
> ...


Hi Stick,
It did not have a plunge base with it, so I did not know if it was missing or never had one, it was one of the reasons for not getting it at the time. I thought it would be better to have a trim router with a plunge base. So maybe I better pass until something comes along with a plunge base with it.
Is a plunge base avalable for this one?

Thanks 
Mick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mickeyt said:


> Hi Stick,
> It did not have a plunge base with it, so I did not know if it was missing or never had one, it was one of the reasons for not getting it at the time. I thought it would be better to have a trim router with a plunge base. So maybe I better pass until something comes along with a plunge base with it.
> Is a plunge base avalable for this one?
> 
> ...


the 09, no...
the plunge base for the PR20 is just now coming out on the market in any moment..


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> the 09, no...
> the plunge base for the PR20 is just now coming out on the market in any moment..


Actually it has been out for a while now!

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR011-R...=1358772945&sr=1-1&keywords=bosch+plunge+base

Think Amazon a bit high on it tho!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Colt is on the left in the first picture and the right in the second. I am very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the 09, no...
> the plunge base for the PR20 is just now coming out on the market in any moment..


Ok, I'm going to pass on this one and wait for a newer model, PR20 or different brand so I can get the plunge base

Thanks again
Mick


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mick, you will find a review of the three small routers from that first photo in our Portable Routing section.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> Mick, you will find a review of the three small routers from that first photo in our Portable Routing section.


Here's a direct link to make it easier!! http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/38451-small-routers-comparison.html


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mick, you will find a review of the three small routers from that first photo in our Portable Routing section.


Hi Mike. thanks for heading me in the right direction to the site. This gives me some more information then I had before. Still think I am going to set tight for right now. This router stuff is a little hard to digest with all the different stuff that goes with them.
I think what I need to do is find a model brand that works for me, and one that most of the equiptment interchanges, I hope tjis makes since? I bet when I get ready the folks on this fourm will lead me in the right direction.

Thanks again
Mick


----------

